# traveling nurse/Suggestions?



## FreshSneaux (Dec 10, 2003)

I am planning on being a traveling nurse once I get out of college.  As a TN, you work with an agency who employs you in different hospitals around the nation for a few months at a time.  Any suggestions on what type of RV would be best suitable for this type of lifestyle?  I would prefer a Fifth Wheel, but am open to others.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

Hi Jason, need a little more information to give an opinion such as will you travel along, do you already have a tow truck if so, what size/  Are you planning on staying in camp grounds or hospital parking lot?  Having had both a 5th wheel and MH I prefer the MH.  Like the ease of set up and having a small toad versus a truck to do my running around in.  Slides are a must IMO for extended stays and resale and yes they may give trouble but so will air cond, and all these goodies we want on them. Tags and insurance is pretty steep on Mh here in Al and probably alittle more expense to keep up if you do not do your own service. Pick what suits your needs.  Do your homework and watch what most sales people will tell you.


----------



## FreshSneaux (Dec 11, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

Am am planning on traveling alone, unless I meet that special someone between now and then and things move extremely fast.  As a TN, all of your living expenses are paid for, including if you may own a RV  :laugh: .  I don't think they would be too fond of a RV sitting in the hospital parking lot so I would be living in campgrounds or whatever options there may be.  I'm getting a truck (Chevy Silverado 2500HD Diesel/3500HD Diesel) anyway for the kind of lifestyle I lead (outdoors), so that's why a fifth wheel made the most sense to me.  That, and I just think the idea of having a cockpit in living room of my hoom would be a little weird.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 11, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

You should have enough truck to pull a pretty nice fiver.  I would go with atleast a 32 ft with slide if I was going to be living it it for extended periods.  Guess the cockpit could be a problem if you are prone to sleepwalking/driving  .  Most do prefer the 5th wheel if they are staying in one place for a few weeks. Condensation will be a problem. Check into the ones that are built for the four seasons and be sure to get dual pane windows and winter package. All JMO maybe others will jump in and give theirs


----------



## FreshSneaux (Dec 11, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

That is the kind of feedback I was searching for.  I'm planning on living in this thing for, who knows how long,...probably until I'm ready to settle in at a nice ski town that I will be looking for. :approve:


----------



## FreshSneaux (Dec 11, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

Let me just put more stress on the fact that this is going to be my home. I will be treating this like a ordinary house...just one that moves


----------



## C Nash (Dec 12, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

Jason, remember you are moving a house and this does require that regular maintaince be peformed.  Check the roof and windows often and seal as necessary.  Water leaks are common even in top of the line units due to the constant moving and bumps and turns in our roads.  
Invest in a good electric heater.  It will really help on heating.  The furnace will use the propane cylinders pretty quick. 
Might want a good dehumidfier (spelling) to help keep the moisture down.  As I said before sweating will be a problem.  When showering leave the vent in the bath open with exhaust fan on if possible.  Stove exhaust fan on when cooking.  Nothing you can do about the moisture our bodies produce.  You can also purchase little cans of crystals that really help.
I would look at King Of The Road, Nu-Way, Travel Supreme, Hitch hiker, Holiday Rambler.


----------



## FreshSneaux (Dec 13, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

I was expecting to have regular maintaince.  That's no surprise.  I wasn't aware, however, that moisture was such a big issue.


----------



## airtime_262 (Dec 20, 2003)

traveling nurse/Suggestions?

Jason, 
Chelse is right, and most people don't think about it, but when your'e insulated from the outside, vice versa. If you get a well insulated trailer, air has nowhere to go. ****, I could use a tn when I race motocross, I just wish you were female, 5'10, blond, ....well never mind, I'll just hold on to the mortgage :evil: .
No offense,
AT-


----------

